# Orphek T5 (now known as Slimline) add on tubes



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone know if these are being carried locally and if so by who?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry. posted for you, but these are LED. Any way contact him and I am sure he will be able to order, since he deals with them

http://www.goreef.com/Orphek-LED/

Good guy to deal with

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

awesome thanks Sig.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If your just looking to add shimmer and a colour, Id look into Reef brites LED.

They work great, and are alot Cheaper.

Only down fall i can see, They are not dimmable.


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

36" reefbrite is 200+

orphek's have uv leds which might be fun to experiment with.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Chromey said:


> If your just looking to add shimmer and a colour, Id look into Reef brites LED.
> 
> They work great, and are alot Cheaper.
> 
> Only down fall i can see, They are not dimmable.


I agree, I have some in the shop and using just the actinic's get a great shimmer and excellent punch to the color. I use 10k bulbs to back them and the combo looks and works great. I plan on switching all my tanks over to this setup. A 15" ReefBrite is plenty for a 30" tank in my useage.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> If your just looking to add shimmer and a colour, Id look into Reef brites LED.
> 
> They work great, and are alot Cheaper.
> 
> Only down fall i can see, They are not dimmable.


do they produce enough litgt to feed corals?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

well in my experience yes, in fact my corals responded very well to them but that said I have only used the ReefBrite in a pretty limited capacity. I have one installed as a sort of long term test over 30 gallon tank. The tank is lit by 2 T8's, 1 10k and 1 actinc and then supplemented by a 15" ReefBrite.

just went and took a video to show you but the video really did a cap job of showing the shimmer effect so I too anther one an dI am waiting for FaceBook to process it as I type this. It will likely not show the shimmer worth a darn either but I played with the light a bit to show th diff with it vs with out it.

I expected the increase in efflorescence but was still surprised by the degree of it. IMO the ReefBite is easily a match in output for a T5 HO but of course when you look at the cost of ownership over say 5 years the reefBrite is hugely cheaper. I think you would have to buy a few ReefBrite strips to replace a T5 setup though, essentially one for each T5 you were replacing.

I was also pleasantly surprised at how the corals reacted to it. They seem to like it. In my coral growout tanks I use a combo of 10k and 6500 bulbs as that seem to give the fastest growth and I did not see any increase in growth in the tank with the ReefBrite What I did see was that although the corals may not be growing as fast as they do in my growout tanks they look much ... happier under the ReefBrite

vid done processing, low rez but I'm busy at the moment. If I get time I'll do a HD one later

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150398239039409 I called you a client in the description for the video cause some uy on a chat form just didn't have a nice ring to it 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150398245629409


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Ok, so I had a moment and I tried again. This vid captures the shimmer a little bit. I'm videoing these with a 2 year old $100 camera 

I tell you something else ha impresses me about the ReefBrites. They are under driving their LED's which means no fancy heat sink or fans or anything like that. It is a very simple aluminum bar and it just gets a little warm. That means this LED should last longer then a great may of their competitors as well. Time will tell I guess but at $145 retail for a 15 inch light so far I'm impressed compared to the others I've played with.

ok vid done and it wasn't worth the effort but I'll post it anyway. Yo can see some shimmer but it looks as much like video distortion as anything else 

My suggestion is before you buy any of these light systems is to go to a local store that actually sells and uses them and have look for yourself.

neway, here it is
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150398296834409


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

unbelivable. Thank you very much

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

